
Is the mobile reception on iPhone XS Max even worse than iPhone X? - walterbell
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/is-the-mobile-reception-on-the-xs-max-even-worse-than-iphone-x.2140854/
======
snaky
> What can be said definitively is the iPhone XS and XS Max exhibit lab tested
> RF performance for antenna gain and radiated power output (EIRP) that almost
> invariably measures lower than the same metrics on 2017 iPhone variants and
> other recent, comparable handsets.

[https://www.wiwavelength.com/2018/09/antennagate-2018-youre-...](https://www.wiwavelength.com/2018/09/antennagate-2018-youre-
getting-my.html)

